# Final Defacto Checklist



## hnsally (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow, after 6 months of planning, me and my partner are finally ready to apply for our defacto visa!! We are currently in australia, i am Australian, partner is British!! We have our interview booked in for friday at the adelaide office.

Here's a checklist of what we have, and hopefully its enough!!

- 40sp and 47 sp forms and checklist
- Sponsors drivers license, birth certificate and passport certified
- Sponsors employment details from past 2-3 years. Includes last 3 payslips from current job, letters from jobs in the UK and tax returns. 
- Applicants drivers license, birth certificate and passport certified and also there payslips and tax returns from the last year.
- Few letters from bank etc with applicants current address on it
- Passport photos
- Joint Bank account details and statements- only had this account together for 6 months though
- Joint car insurance details- got first car together in march last year and 2nd car 3 months ago.
- Lease agreement with parents all signed and dated from march 18th last year. 
- Both our bank statements for the previous 12 months- have gone through and highlighted holidays and purchases together and rent. 
- Applicants health checks
- Australian police check- Still waiting on UK one. Have email from them saying it is being processed.
- Both our personal statements- each was 2 pages long and certfied.
- 4 x stat decs
- 15 photos together stuck on A4 paper. Including party that we met at and all our holidays together. 
- Timeline on our relationship and how it has progressed.
- 5x cards. Birthday cards to each other and few xmas cards
- 4 party invitations inviting both of us.

WOW.. i think that is all!! Few things we are waiting for are 1 more bank statement to get and certify, this weeks payslips and that UK police clearance. 
Do you think that all sounds good?? Also, does anyone know what will happen at the appoinment? Will we get interviewed then?? We were hoping to get on the spot, but dont think we will have the UK clearance by friday!!

Thanks everyone
Sally


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

hnsally said:


> Wow, after 6 months of planning, me and my partner are finally ready to apply for our defacto visa!! We are currently in australia, i am Australian, partner is British!! We have our interview booked in for friday at the adelaide office.
> 
> Here's a checklist of what we have, and hopefully its enough!!
> 
> ...


Sounds like you are pretty well set Sally , or your guy is! and are you doing all the work!, and what about statements from family/friends as well as yours for they will not do any harm.
I'm not about to run your list past the Immi Checklist and imagine you have.

But just relax and you'll likely find the interview is no big deal with just questions about how you've met and your plans etc., just confirming what's in the application.
Aside from whether the UK police check comes in time it'll really be up to the impression made at interview and if the CO feels a need to take extra time to check through the application.

Good luck with it and best wishes for a speedy result the right way.


----------



## hnsally (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks for that!! Me and Cameron have been working hard on this together, which has been stressful, but great!!

We have 4 stat decs.. one from my mum who we live with, brother who we travalled alot with, family friend who we see often and have know her since i was born, and another mutual friend we have know for few years. Do you think that is enough?? I hope so. Could get a few more if they need them, just ran out of time to get them for friday i think!!


----------



## hnsally (Dec 27, 2009)

hnsally said:


> Thanks for that!! Me and Cameron have been working hard on this together, which has been stressful, but great!!
> 
> We have 4 stat decs.. one from my mum who we live with, brother who we travalled alot with, family friend who we see often and have know her since i was born, and another mutual friend we have know for few years. Do you think that is enough?? I hope so. Could get a few more if they need them, just ran out of time to get them for friday i think!!


Hey all!! Just letting you know that my parnters visa finally got approved. We are very excited!!
Thought i would bump up this post as it may help others on what to put in there final application!!
Good luck to everyone !! 
Sally


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Congrats to you both Sal and looks like a good prep paid off.
Feel free to do a cut, paste and add anything more about impact of your travelling etc. and do a post on the elkitten sticky if you like - http://www.australiaforum.com/visas-immigration/2997-very-unofficial-defacto-visa-tips.html


----------



## Jess88 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hi Sally,

Congrats on getting approved! 

My partner and I are applying next week for our visa and it seems like our situation is pretty similar to yours.

I was just wondering what you put as your nature of the commitment to each other? I'm just kind of stressing out that we don't really have that much evidence in here, having prepaid we don't have phone bills or anything like that.

Thanks!!

Jes


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

*Form 40SP question.*

Hi Sally,

Congrat's on your visa.

I have a quick question with regards to the 40SP form (sponsor).

I'm an Australian born citizen and will be sponsoring my g/f who is German. We live in Australia. Do I need to get a Australian Police Check if no dependants are involved? Confused on this one!

Thanks

Matt


----------



## francesco_totti (Sep 2, 2010)

hnsally said:


> Wow, after 6 months of planning, me and my partner are finally ready to apply for our defacto visa!! We are currently in australia, i am Australian, partner is British!! We have our interview booked in for friday at the adelaide office.
> 
> Here's a checklist of what we have, and hopefully its enough!!
> 
> ...


Has the applicant filled out Form 80? I had to fill that one out cos I was lodging onshore.


----------



## llawjm (Jul 7, 2011)

Hi Sally!

Would you happen to have a copy of the lease agreement with parents that you could share? Was it an official state tenancy agreement document? Or you made it up?

My partner and I reside with my parents (until we can afford to buy!) and we need to draw up an agreement for our evidence. 

Hope you don't mind sharing and helping us. 

Thanks!
Matt


----------

